# Monday morning double



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Brother and I both got a bird Monday morning. Great day !


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice birds! Did you


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice job. I’ve been working in Huron and the last two weeks I’ve been watching a nice group crossing a field in front of a blind.like clock work And sure enough Monday morning two guys were wrapping up before 7 with what looks like to be a double. I was running a bit behind but was hoping to see them shoot


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations, that’s a cool day with your brother.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats on the double.


----------

